# Howdy from Texas



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Howdy back at ya!

I'm new here too - I have some time off and am posting my heart out on just about everything while I can ...I don't get to talk on forums but once in a great great while... and then if I disappear for awhile, then it's because 'life' caught up to me again...LOL!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

:shock:is that a *MULE????:shock:*
I LOVE MULES!:clap:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

welcome fellow texan! haha

glad your trying to blaze your way in the horse industry!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome from another fellow Texan .


----------



## HippieCowgirl (Jul 19, 2012)

clippityclop said:


> :shock:is that a *MULE????:shock:*
> I LOVE MULES!:clap:


Yep that is Miss Molly the mule with her wild mane. She is one of two mules we have and both can be well... as stubborn as a mule.

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

uuuum here at HF we really really like pictures....hint hint


----------



## HippieCowgirl (Jul 19, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> uuuum here at HF we really really like pictures....hint hint


Ok well here you go... You asked for them lol









Here is my 15.2hh Curly Paint named Buddy next to the newest rescue almost 18hh Jack Daniels.









Here are the Old Ladies lol all 3 are rescues. The Paint in the back is Abby, the Sorrel in the middle is Lady Belle, and lase one is Francis our other mule.









Another current rescue is this little Cremello named Shadowfax. He is skinny, but gaining weight and loving being out of the hell hole he was in.









Here is a better picture of Miss Molly after her spring haircut.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

when i first looked at that first paint i thought it was a pony O.O. wow. 

ohmygosh mule! shes soooo cute!


----------



## HippieCowgirl (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh and I almost forgot the little ones... that are super overweight at the moment.









Here is Hoover









And this is Barley


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to kiss that nose!


----------

